# Bathroom Sink Drain Leaking



## shaela21 (Aug 16, 2005)

It is leaking at the tailpiece (where the vertical pipe is flanged out at the top inside the sink and has a large locking nut under the sink to hold it in place), but the leak is under the flange. In a house with a porcelain sink, I would remove the tail piece, add a large glob of plumbers putty and replace the piece wiping off the excess putty. When I removed this tailpiece, there was not really any sealant at all, so I am questioning this situation. Is there any reason why there would be no putty under this flange? Should I just add a bead of silicone rather then putty and squish it down, or go with putty? Any suggestions or thoughts on this are appreciated.

Cheers


----------



## map guy (Jan 11, 2007)

shaela21 said:


> It is leaking at the tailpiece (where the vertical pipe is flanged out at the top inside the sink and has a large locking nut under the sink to hold it in place), but the leak is under the flange. In a house with a porcelain sink, I would remove the tail piece, add a large glob of plumbers putty and replace the piece wiping off the excess putty. When I removed this tailpiece, there was not really any sealant at all, so I am questioning this situation. Is there any reason why there would be no putty under this flange? Should I just add a bead of silicone rather then putty and squish it down, or go with putty? Any suggestions or thoughts on this are appreciated.
> 
> Cheers


Think there should be a rubber washer here to seal the joint - at least that is how it is in my dear mother's SOB motorhome that I just worked on -as I had both drains removed from the double sink to get at the water filter plumbing that froze.

Map Guy


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

I would think you could do the silicone or the plumbers putty.

It sure won't hurt anything...

Steve


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

I would personally go with the plumbers putty since it is designed to stay flexible and also be able to take it apart again just in case. There should have been at least a rubber gasket or some putty I would have thought.


----------



## Chips (Aug 15, 2004)

I had this problem with my kitchen sink back in 2002 when I first bought my trailer new. I returned it to the dealer and he repaired it with plumber's puddy but still no rubber gasket. I think the gasket puts the lip of the drain up a little so that the very bottom water layer doesn't want to drain ( Poor Design ).

After the 1st year the puddy would ooze out a little making the lip a sticky grey colour. After cleaning this area from time to time, I said enough is enough. I removed the drain flange; scrapped all of the puddy off; applied white kitchen silicone to the flange; reinstalled it, cleaned off all excess silicone that oozed out; and waited two days for it to really set well.

I have had no problems with this drain since. Silicone keeps some flexibility and acts like a rubber gasket. The sink can still be taken apart if need be because the silicone and plastic sink don't glue solid.


----------



## Bill H (Nov 25, 2006)

Chips said:


> I had this problem with my kitchen sink back in 2002 when I first bought my trailer new. I returned it to the dealer and he repaired it with plumber's puddy but still no rubber gasket. I think the gasket puts the lip of the drain up a little so that the very bottom water layer doesn't want to drain ( Poor Design ).
> 
> After the 1st year the puddy would ooze out a little making the lip a sticky grey colour. After cleaning this area from time to time, I said enough is enough. I removed the drain flange; scrapped all of the puddy off; applied white kitchen silicone to the flange; reinstalled it, cleaned off all excess silicone that oozed out; and waited two days for it to really set well.
> 
> I have had no problems with this drain since. Silicone keeps some flexibility and acts like a rubber gasket. The sink can still be taken apart if need be because the silicone and plastic sink don't glue solid.


..... X2


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Chips said:


> I had this problem with my kitchen sink back in 2002 when I first bought my trailer new. I returned it to the dealer and he repaired it with plumber's puddy but still no rubber gasket. I think the gasket puts the lip of the drain up a little so that the very bottom water layer doesn't want to drain ( Poor Design ).
> 
> After the 1st year the puddy would ooze out a little making the lip a sticky grey colour. After cleaning this area from time to time, I said enough is enough. I removed the drain flange; scrapped all of the puddy off; applied white kitchen silicone to the flange; reinstalled it, cleaned off all excess silicone that oozed out; and waited two days for it to really set well.
> 
> I have had no problems with this drain since. Silicone keeps some flexibility and acts like a rubber gasket. The sink can still be taken apart if need be because the silicone and plastic sink don't glue solid.


so...this kept the drain lower so the sink would drain completely???
(mine sticks up too high too)


----------

